# PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Hey Leute.

Also für meine Schwester, die jetzt anfangen will zu studieren, brauche ich bzw sie einen neuen PC + Laptop.

Als Laptop hätte ich ein Netbook gedacht. Möglichst klein und mobile (Richtugn EEE-PC wobei die ersten doch ein ticken zu klein waren, weiß nicht wie die aktuellen Modelle so sind. Muß auch nicht Asus sein).

Für PC braucht sie eigentlich alles außer Betriebssystem (Uni gibt ja gratis welche raus).
Also auch einen Drucker, TFT, Tastatur (Laptoptasten), Maus (Ich denke so richtung MX518, hat sie bis jetzt benutzt) und kleines Soundsystem.

Insgesamt darf alles zusammen maximal 2000€ kosten.

Grundsätzlich, lieber Intel und Nvidia als AMD/Ati (Ich weiß sind günstiger momentan, aber persönliche Empfindungen/Erfahrungen, ich will hier auch keien Grundsatzdiskussion....). Netzteil lieber Enermax als Bequite

Achja zu laut sollte er auch nicht sein 

Den PC werde ich selber zusammenbauen. 

Ich würde sagen grob 
bis 400€ für Netbook, 
200€ für TFT, 
170€ für Soundsystem,
100€ für Tastatur und Maus, 
130€ Drucker und 
1000€ für den PC. 
Grob als Orientierung. Kann natürlich hin und her geschoben werden. Gerade beim Soundsystem und Drucker weiß ich nicht mehr, was man da einrechnen sollte.

Ich werde hier mal immer die aktuelle Konfiguration aktualisieren:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed (189,51 €)
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner (30,70 €)
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 (87,72 €)
NT: Enermax Modu82+ 525W (96,70 €)
Tower: Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade (CM690) ohne Netzteil schwarz (65,23 €)
Ram: 4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Titanium Dual Channel, CL4 (43,43 €)
Graka: XFX GEFORCE GTX 275 896 MB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0 (208,10 €)
HDD:  WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS (52,69 €)
Lüfter: 3x Scythe S-FLEX 1200, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 83m³/h, 20dB(A) (Je 11,50€ = 37,50)
DVD Ram: LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II (21,43 €)
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar dx oder d1(60€)
WLP: Arctic Silver V (4,00€)
WiFi-USb-Stick: TP-LINK TL-WN322G (PSP Verbindung, Weiß/Schwarz) (11,00€)
Cardreader: takeMS TMS-CRE-M1B 64in1  (7,50€)
----------------------------------------------------------------- ca 915€ ????

Soundsystem: Concept E Magnum Power Edition (199,00€)
Drucker: Hewlett Packard Officejet Pro 8000 (130,00€)
----------------------------------------------------------------- 329,00 + ??????

Tastatur: Cherry eVolution BARRACUDA XT Wireless MultiMedia Desktop M85-25805  (40€)
Maus: Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse Refresh (27,00€)
Mauspad: Roccat Taito (12€)
---------------------------------------------------------------- ca 80€

TFT: Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW, 23" (199€)
---------------------------------------------------------------- ca 200€???

Netbook: Samsung NC20-anyNet U2250WBT (445,97)
oder  Dell Vostro 1320 (504,56 €)
---------------------------------------------------------------- ca 460€????


Vielen dank schon mal an alle,

Gruß,
BigBubby


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Und wieso nicht gleich ein 13" Subnotebook?
Damit ist man trotzdem mobil und spart Geld.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Mal mein Vorschlag fürs System:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3, Intel P45, ATX, DDR2, PCI-Express

4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5

Cougar CM 550Watt

Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade (CM690) ohne Netzteil schwarz

WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS

LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II

XFX GEFORCE GTX 275 896 MB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0

Macht gesamt 784,75€

Die Bessere Alternative wäre hier natürlich AMD/ATI oder Nvidia!


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Bei dem Netbook habe ich noch garkeien ahnung zu. Wichtig ist halt klein udn mobile, so dass in der uni mal gesurft ode was nachgeguckt werden kann. Vielleicht wäre Touchscreen was ganz praktisches.

Habe mal den ersten vorschlag mit 2 kleinen Änderungen oben reingeschrieben.
Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Und wie siehts mit Tastatur aus? Ich selber mag lieber klötzchen, deshalb weiß ich nicht, welche von den softtasten gut ist.
genau wie drucker, tft in der unter 200 region und der sound.

Danke schon mal für die ersten hilfen


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Bei einem Netbook mit Touchscreen ist es ein bisschen heikel.
Da gibt es eins von Gigabyte, bei dem bin ich aber skeptisch und das ASUS T91, das aber noch nicht erhältlich ist (kommt glaube ich diesen Sommer).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Na ja, so'n 13'' Subnotebook ist aber auch schweineteuer, dann doch eher ein Netbook.
Wie wäre es mit dem neuen Samsung KLICK
Der neue Via Nano Chip ist drinne, das Display etwas größer als bei den normalen Netbooks und der Preis ist erschwinglich.
Der Onboardgrafikchip ist halt mist, aber für den täglichen Unibereich mit Office, Internet und Texten reicht es dicke.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Ich meinte auch, dass ein Subnotebook billiger kommt, als ein PC (für 1000€) + Netbook.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch, dass ein Subnotebook billiger kommt, als ein PC (für 1000€) + Netbook.


 
Das Netbook ist eher für die Uni gedacht und der PC, weils daheim mit dem Netbook zu nervig wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Das ist mir schon klar.
Mein Asus U3S ist aber auch mobil genug und hat genügend Leistung für Office.
Falls sie den PC auch zum Gamen benutzt, wird es aber nicht reichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Fadi schrieb:


> Falls sie den PC auch zum Gamen benutzt, wird es aber nicht reichen.


 
Eine GTX 275 lässt drauf schließen, dass auch mal Solitär spielen will.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

sie ist nicht die gamerin. Das stimmt wohl. Aber für sowas wie sims3, sollte es auf jeden fall reichen (und auch sims 4,5,6). Der PC wird dann vermutlich, wie ihr alter ca 5 jahre halten müssen...

Dazu ist es immer angenehmer an einem PC als an einem Laptop zu arbeiten. Damit soll eine maximale mobilität durch netbook erreicht werden mit maximalen leistungen zu hause.
Natürlich ist es etwas teurer als nur ein Laptop, dafür muss sie dann nicht so viele kilo rumschleppen.
Bedenke, dass es um eien Frau geht 

Ich habe mal das Samsung als ersten vorschlag eingetragen. vielleicht gibts noch ein paar mehr vorschläge.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Wenn sie nur Sims spielt, reicht eine GTX260.
Die ist dafür jetzt schon überdimensioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur Sims spielt, reicht eine GTX260.
> Die ist dafür jetzt schon überdimensioniert.


 
Warte mal ab, wenn Sims 6 raus ist. 
So in 10 Jahren....


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Da kostet die GTX275 auch nur noch 10€ und man kann günstig nachrüsten.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Rechnet damit, dass die nächsten 5 Jahre außer zum reinigen der PC nicht geöffnet werden wird...
Anders herum, das budget steht fest, wo würdet ihr stattdessen für zukunftssicher reininvestieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Wenn es zukunftssicher sein soll, würde ich ein AM3-Board empfehlen.
Da kann man dann ziemlich sicher AM3+ oder AM4-CPU´s auch noch verwenden.

Von der Leistung her liegen AMD Phemom II und Q9550 gleich auf, nur dass man bei einem 775er-Board nicht wirklich nachrüsten kann.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn es zukunftssicher sein soll, würde ich ein AM3-Board empfehlen.
> Da kann man dann ziemlich sicher AM3+ oder AM4-CPU´s auch noch verwenden.
> 
> Von der Leistung her liegen AMD Phemom II und Q9550 gleich auf, nur dass man bei einem 775er-Board nicht wirklich nachrüsten kann.



Um mich noch mal zu wiederholen, in den nächste 5 jahren, wird das ding außer zum reinigen nicht wieder geöffnet. "Aufrüsten = 0"


----------



## Lordac (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Hallo,

ich kenne zwar nicht die Anforderungen von "Sims", aber wenn der PC hauptsächlich für´s arbeiten gedacht ist, würde ich zum einen keinen Quadcore, und zum anderen keine teure Grafikkarte kaufen, egal ob das Budget nun da ist oder nicht. 

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

*CPU:* Phenom II X2 550 BE (der hat genug Leistung)
*CPU-Kühler:* Groß Clockner
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
*RAM:* 4 GB DDR2 800 von z.B. A-Data
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire 4770, (sollte voll und ganz reichen, stärkere Karten braucht man eigentlich nur wenn mehr gespielt wird).
*Netzteil:* Corsair CX400W (reicht locker für die vorgeschlagene Grafikkarte oder auch bessere wie z.B. eine GTS250 oder GTX260).
*Festplatte:* 640 GB von z.B. Samsung, Seagate, Western Digital
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master Centurion 534, Xigmatek Midgard... (Geschmacksfrage, lass deine Schwester mal bei Caseking stöbern *klick*).
*Gehäuselüfter:* 2x Scythe S-Flex/Slip Stream mit 800 rpm
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS30/40
*Tastatur:* Logitech Pro 310 (Standard-Tastatur)
*Maus:* Logitech MX 518 
*Mauspad:* Sharkoon 1337 (war P/L-Tipp in der PCGH 05/2009)

So kostet der PC ganz grob 550,- Euro ohne Versand.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Was das NB an geht würde ich mir das hier mal angucken:
Produktdetails zum Dell Vostro 1320-Notebook

Wenn man das noch passend durch konfiguriert kommt man zwar doch etwas über die 400€, hat dann aber auch ein vollwertiges Gerät und keinen Atom-Schwächling.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Lordac schrieb:


> text


erst mal danke für den vorschlag, aber mal ne frage, hast du irgendwas von dem, was ich geschrieben habe gelesen? Weil du recht konsequent alles ignoriert hast...

@Olstyle, danke kommt auf jeden fall mit in die liste, sieht gut aus.
1 bis 1 1/2 woche könnt ihr euch austoben, dann entscheide ich, was ich nehme


----------



## Lordac (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Hallo,



BigBubby schrieb:


> erst mal danke für den vorschlag, aber mal ne frage, hast du irgendwas von dem, was ich geschrieben habe gelesen? Weil du recht konsequent alles ignoriert hast...


ich habe den kompletten Thread gelesen, was habe ich denn alles ignoriert?



BigBubby schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich, lieber Intel und Nvidia als AMD/Ati. Netzteil lieber Enermax als Bequite.


Falls du das meinst hast du recht, ansonsten geht aus deinen Beiträgen aber nicht hervor warum es z.B. ein Quadcore und eine GTX275 sein muss und der Netzteilhersteller ist doch völlig egal so lange es ausreichend dimensioniert ist und von einem guten kommt, oder siehst du das anders?

AMD habe ich deshalb gewählt weil gerade das Mainboard einfach ein Stück günstiger ist als ein gutes mit P45-Chipsatz und die ATI-Grafikkarte ist aktueller als vergleichbare Nvidea-Modelle. 

Letztendlich ist es doch egal von wem die Hardware drin ist, das P/L-Verhältnis muss stimmen. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Genau du hast AMD statt Intel und Ati statt Nvida genommen. 
Enermax hast du auch nicht beachtet und die Tastatur ist, wenn ich das recht sehe, auch keine mit laptoptasten.
(Sehr viel mehr vorgaben, abgesehen vom budget hatte ich nicht gemacht)
Das sind vorlieben, da ich mit diesen marken gute/bessere (Ich hatte auch schon AMD Prozessoren und andere Netzteile. Ati Karte hatte ich selber bis jetzt nicht, aber mehrere bekannte. Mir gefällt da das Bild der nvidia karten besser (flimmern...)) Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Deshalb hatte ich diese auch genannt.
Bei Netzteilen keine BeQuite, da sie teilweise probs mit Nvidia karten haben, und 2-3 andere marken, die ich hatte die teilweise probs hatten. Mit Enermax hatte ich bis jetzt nie probleme, kosten dafür auch etwas mehr. Aber für die verlässigkeit supporte ich die marke auch gerne und empfehle sie immer weiter.

Edit: Ob Quad oder Dual ist berechtigt, ob ein schneller dual nicht besser wäre als ein eifnacher Quad. Das weiß ich selber nicht. Aber darüebr dürft ihr gerne die nächste woche diskutieren. Ich werde dann die argumente für meien schester abwägen.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

so habe mal eine Tastatur und einen Bildschirm mit eingeführt. Was sagt ihr zu denen?
(Ich weiß die Tastatur ist nen Set, aber die ist recht günstig, dazu funk und die Maus muss sie ja nicht unbedingt benutzen. So könnte man den pc aber auch vom bett aus bedienen, gerade mit dem Bildschirm beim Filme schauen ganz praktisch).

Jetzt bräuchten wir noch ein Soundsystem und vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge zum System selbst.

Achja und Drucker?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Also, wenn da die nächsten 5 Jahre nichts nachgerüstet wird, wäre ein Quad besser, weil er einfach zukunftssicherer ist.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Habe gerade noch das gefunden als Netbook Asus Eee-PC 1000HE (370€)
was spricht denn z.B. dagegen? Gerade die Akkulaufzeit ist ja enorm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch das gefunden als Netbook Asus Eee-PC 1000HE (370€)
> was spricht denn z.B. dagegen? Gerade die Akkulaufzeit ist ja enorm.


 
Es hat nur ein 10 Zoll Schirm, das Samsung 12 Zoll, dazu die kleineren Tasten des eee.
Deine Schwester sollte sich die Geräte mal live anschauen und ausprobieren, bevor sie enttäuscht wird.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Hallo,



> Genau du hast AMD statt Intel und Ati statt Nvida genommen.


ok, da habe ich dein: _"lieber Intel/Nvidea"_ anders interpretiert als du es gemeint hast. 
Ich kaufe z.B. auch lieber Asus weil mir die Boards optisch sehr gut gefallen, wenn Gigabyte aber für weniger Geld gleich gute oder bessere Boards baut, dann nehme ich ein Gigabyte.



> Enermax hast du auch nicht beachtet...


Hier das gleiche wie oben, mein vorgeschlagenes Corsair ist ~ 15,- Euro günstiger als ein vergleichbares von Enermax (25 Watt Unterschied), ohne dabei aber schlechter zu sein. 
Meinen Vorschlag musst du ja auch nicht annehmen, ich habe selbst ein Enermax Pro82+ mit 425 Watt, dieses kannst du genauso nehmen. Das größere Netzteil mit 525 Watt wird deine Schwester nicht brauchen, ausser sie will übertakten. Kabelmanagement ist zwar schön und gut, kostet aber weitere ~ 15,- Euro Aufpreis, mit ein wenig Mühe kann man sich das Geld aber auch sparen.



> ...und die Tastatur ist, wenn ich das recht sehe, auch keine mit laptoptasten.


Das habe ich überlesen, sorry. 



> Aber für die verlässigkeit supporte ich die marke auch gerne und empfehle sie immer weiter.


Das mache ich auch so, bedenke aber das sich Qualität auch ändern kann. Früher war z.B. Zalman *der* Lüfter-/Kühlerhersteller schlechthin, heute sieht das etwas anders aus.



> Ob Quad oder Dual ist berechtigt, ob ein schneller dual nicht besser wäre als ein eifnacher Quad. Das weiß ich selber nicht. Aber darüebr dürft ihr gerne die nächste woche diskutieren. Ich werde dann die argumente für meien schester abwägen.





Fadi schrieb:


> Also, wenn da die nächsten 5 Jahre nichts nachgerüstet wird, wäre ein Quad besser, weil er einfach zukunftssicherer ist.


Das würde ich ganz vom Verwendungszweck abhängig machen, für einen reinen Office-/Arbeits-PC mit dem ab und an "Sims" gespielt werden soll, wäre ein Quad meiner Meinung nach zu viel des guten. 
Wenn für Studienzwecke aber Programme genutzt werden die mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützen und/oder aktuelle Spiele gespielt werden, dann klar ein Quad.

Es ist wichtig zu wissen was der PC können muss, sonst gibt man viel Geld für etwas aus was nicht notwendig ist!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

wenlche programme man im studium braucht weis man vorher meist nie.
die 2000euro werden von mutti zur verfuegung gestellt. somit sollte man das maximum rausholen. 

nvidia zb auch sollte sie später cad oder ähnliches nutzen, welches beschleunigt werden kann. meines wissens nnach auch bis jetzt nur mi nvidia. 

sie wird natürich die meiste zeit surfen und office zeug machen, aber dafür würde auch der schleppi reichen. da sie 600km von mir entfernt studieren wird, kann ich nicht eben später was nachrüsten. deshalb einmal optimal abdecken und gut ist. kostet mehr, bedeutet aber weniger stress.

Edit:


> Das mache ich auch so, bedenke aber das sich Qualität auch ändern kann. Früher war z.B. Zalman *der* Lüfter-/Kühlerhersteller schlechthin, heute sieht das etwas anders aus.


Noch macht enermax aber gute netzteile, deshalb bleibe ich da gerne bei. Genau wie die Intel Prozzis auch noch immer gut sind und die Nvidiakarten sind auch nicht schlecht und haben zusätlich Support für einiges an software. Ati auch, aber nicht so viele


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

push.

Irgendwer hat doch bestimmt noch einen kommentar dazu


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

also wenn sie cad braucht und da auch einiges berechnen lassen muss zum beispiel verformungsanalyse oder stromungen u.s.w. sind leistungstarke rechner gefragt darum würd ich auch sagen quad

wie cuda funzt hab ich kein plan, ob das mit jeder software geht? 
denn soweit ich weiß muss die Software das auch unterstützen ansonsten bringt dir das garnix

und mensch es gibt doch solche sachen womit man mit anderen leuten reden kann ohne körperlich bei ihnen zu sein mmmhhh wie heißt das nur 

ach ja ein telefon  
ruf einfach bei der uni an und frag nach was für software sie bei ihrem studium braucht/benutzt und ob diese software cuda unterstützt (die software wird schon kein staatsgeheimnis sein)

und wenn die das mit cuda nicht wissen gibts ja einen support von der software wo man anfragen kann

und wenn du dann weißt ob die software das unterstützt kann mann sagen entweder ne gescheite graka (285gtx oder sogar 295gtx) für cuda oder lieber ne langsamere graka (250gts) und einen core i7 system

das nächste wozu braucht man eine soundkarte für 60€ und eine 200€ soundanlage beim arbeiten mit der arbeitssoftware???
also ich hab bei all der software die fürs arbeiten gemacht sind noch keine soundeffekte gehabt die diese inverstition lohnen
da reicht locker der onboardsound und stereoboxen

da würd ich anstelle des teuren soundsystem das geld für nen gescheiten 24"bildschirm nehmen oder nen besseren lappi


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das nächste wozu braucht man eine soundkarte für 60€ und eine 200€ soundanlage beim arbeiten mit der arbeitssoftware???
> also ich hab bei all der software die fürs arbeiten gemacht sind noch keine soundeffekte gehabt die diese inverstition lohnen
> da reicht locker der onboardsound und stereoboxen


Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal studiert hast, aber idR wird der PC neben der Arbeit auch für Filme, Musik und TV missbraucht. Da spart man sich einfach viel Platz und hat trotzdem alles. Deshalb dort auch die ausstattung. Ist übrigens so ziemlich das günstige, was noch was taugt.
Ensonsten als reiner rechenknecht, hätte ich die sachen auch nicht ausgesucht.


> da würd ich anstelle des teuren soundsystem das geld für nen gescheiten 24"bildschirm nehmen oder nen besseren lappi


Der Schleppi wie gesagt soll ja nur zum mobile sein dabei kommen. Damit sie z.B. in vorlesungen mal surfen kann oder auf der heimfahrt und uniunterlagen dadrauf mitbekommt, statt alles immer als hardpaper rumschleppen zu müssen.
Deshalb ist das Budget auch recht beschrnkt, womit leider der 24" auch rausgefallen ist. Den hatte ich erst vor reinzunehmen. Aber der 23"er sollte es auch tun, dazu 16:9, was für Filme ganz praktisch ist, wobei man da inwzischen ja fast 21:9 nehmen müsste...  Leider habe ich zu dem TFT noch keine Tests gefuden und in der unter 200 region gibts sonst nichts mit den eckdaten...


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

ok dann kannst es so lassen, hab zwar nicht studiert aber mein techniker in den letzten 2jahren gemacht 

aber ich würde wirklich anfrufen und nachfragen was für ne software sie benutzen wird und ob sie eben cuda unterstützt weil dann kann man den pc dafür zusammenstellen

hier mal einpaar testergebnisse vom tft also der scheint gut zu sein
http://www.testberichte.de/p/samsung-tests/syncmaster-2343bw-testbericht.html


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Danke. Sowas hatte mir gefehlt.


Jetzt eine aller letzte frage bevor es zum bestellen geht:

Samsung NC20-anyNet U2250WBT oder Dell Vostro 1320

Die beiden haben für mich so verschiedene Komponenten, dass ich nciht sagen könnte, welcher "besser" ist? ob sich der aufpreis von 60 euro beim Dell lohnt?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Da stehen sich halt (übertrieben ausgedrückt) Handtaschen Web-Browser und vollwertiger, aber mobiler, PC gegenüber.

Übrigens solltest du bei der Preisdifferenz noch die kosten für ein externes Laufwerk beim Samsung mit einbeziehen. Ich glaube kaum dass du deiner Schwester auf die schnelle beibringen kannst wie man Installations CDs auf SD-Karten migriert.

Bei Dell dagegen musst du beim Konfigurieren auf den Akku achten. Mit dem Standard gemäß ausgewählten 4-Zellen Modell kommt man nicht weit. 6 sollten es schon sein für ordentliche Laufzeiten und mit 9 läuft das NB den ganzen Tag(steht dann aber wahrscheinlich über).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Kommt halt darauf an, wie oft man CDs braucht, aber was macht sie, wenn sie an der Uni eine CD einlegen muss?
Da kann man nicht mal eben auf SD Karte raufpacken.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Naja ich habe in 3 1/2 Jahren Uni bis jetzt noch nie erlebt, dass jemand plötzlich unerwartet in der Uni eine CD bekommen hat, die er/sie abspielen musste. 

Von daher eher irrelevant.

Aber ich habe mal geguckt, wenn beim Dell ein wenig die Sachen angepasst werden, liegt der schon bei 620€, dagegen steht der Samsung bei 445,97 und 180€ (über 30%) sind schon eine sehr starke differenz, besonders da das ding in der Uni nicht wirklich viel leisten muss (PDFs, Word, Excel, Latex, Browsern (Youtube wird wohl da das fordernste werden  )).
Habe auch viele recht gute bewertungen zu dem Teil gesehen.

wegen dem Laufwerk. Naja, ich denke Windows neuinstallieren, wird sie nicht so häufig und alle andere Software kann sie per Wifi ein Netzwerk machen und da dem Laptop einfach das Laufwerk vom PC freigeben. Ich werde ihr das natürlich vorher alles so einrichten, dass im prinzip reicht, das ding anzustecken, bei beiden Wifi anzustellen und beim Laptop "ihr" netzwek auszuwählen (so viel von PCs versteht sie auch noch  ). 

Auch jeden Fall danke zu den ganzen Anmerkungen. Werde dann wohl in 2-3 Tagen den lieben daheim zeigen, wieviel sie dann ausgeben dürfen und danach wird der kram bestellt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Latex


Was ist das?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

LaTeX ? Wikipedia


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

O.k., danke.
Hab eigentlich an was anderes gedacht (ist bei mir normal).


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



Fadi schrieb:


> O.k., danke.
> Hab eigentlich an was anderes gedacht (ist bei mir normal).


hehe ging mir auch so


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Das Samsung mit dem Via Chip soll sehr gut sein und genauso gut sein wie der Atom von Intel.
Das etwas größere Display als beim eee wird man sicher sehr schnell zu schätzen wissen.
Eine gute Wahl.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*

Also wenn hier um Sims 3 geht, brauchst du keinen High-End Rechner. Ich kann sogar mit meinem Toshiba Satellite P100 von 2006 Sims 3 auf alles high spielen (GF Go 7900GS 256MB + Dualcore 1,8 GHz)


----------



## BigBubby (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC + Laptop + Zubehör max 2000€*



kevinl schrieb:


> Also wenn hier um Sims 3 geht, brauchst du keinen High-End Rechner. Ich kann sogar mit meinem Toshiba Satellite P100 von 2006 Sims 3 auf alles high spielen (GF Go 7900GS 256MB + Dualcore 1,8 GHz)



danke für die anmerkung, auch wenn sie bereits mehrfahc genannt wurd und es noch um ein paar sachen mehr geht


----------

